# new airbag recall 5-10-03



## gtw00 (Oct 16, 2002)

took my car in to the dealer today cause the airbag light started flashing, said there is a brand new recall and that the wire harness on the passenger side tends to come lose. 

here is a copy if the work order...










said they were just notified of it last week and letters should be going out soon.


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Good thing it's only for the 2.5.


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

Coco said:


> *Good thing it's only for the 2.5. *


Whew...yup!!!


----------



## gtw00 (Oct 16, 2002)

It applies to all models


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

damn it


----------



## Nssnman (Apr 2, 2003)

That's a very minor recall. No big deal. 
Seems like everytime you turn around there's a recall that has something to do with airbags & seatbelts.
Safety first.


----------



## gtw00 (Oct 16, 2002)

well it is an it isn't. my clip came lose and the light started flashing, reason why i took it in, when that light comes on, the air bag system is disabled and if you get into an accident they will not go off. so in a way its a big deal. granted my other car has no airbags and i was in an accident with it, but that thing is a frickin tank. but the way these cars are made you sort of need it if your in any serious accident. 

im sure some of you will be gettign it in the mail, if you do take it in when you get a chance. better safe then sorry


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2003)

Does this apply to the 2003 also, or just the 2002?


----------



## gtw00 (Oct 16, 2002)

not sure, i believe it applies more towards the early 2002, they have your vin # and built date on record, if you fall into the time period before they started adding this clip you will get a recall notice in the mail


----------



## Nssnman (Apr 2, 2003)

Sorry guys, I'm behind on printing up all the latest tsb's and recalls. I'll have to get on it!  

gtw00, I should have explain myself better. Depending on the recall, most cars that get them done do not have an immediate problem. However if your vehicle does have a light on or some other related problem, you want to get in asap. Your Nissan dealer can run your Vin# and tell you if your vehicle applies.

I'll run the vin# range when I return to work.
Tom.


----------



## gtw00 (Oct 16, 2002)

cool, good for the look out Tom


----------



## Nssnman (Apr 2, 2003)

Vin#'s,

Altima: 1N4*L11**2C100000 to 144063

Xterra: 5N1*D28**2C500000 to 528723

POTENTIALLY AFFECTED
35,000 ALTIMA

36,000 XTERRA


----------

